# IR "i'm lovin it"



## wclement7 (Oct 18, 2005)

so in my fotography class at school we were "forced" to take some pictures of some great scenary areas in IR. and we'll i didn't mind at all lol. So here are a few that i did after school. the ones i thought were great. if you notice i have a little vingyetting (sp?) due to having 3 filters blasted on the end lol. fun stuff. but thanks for your comments about them if you have any! 






1




2 

thanks again!
willis


----------



## terri (Oct 19, 2005)

Hi Willis - you say you had _three _filters on here? What kind of filters? Did you use Kodak HIE IR film or something else? These images do have some nice vignetting (I like that effect) but they look a little flat. I'm curious about your processes.  Welcome to the forum!


----------



## wclement7 (Oct 19, 2005)

yeah i had 3 filters... we have a UV protector lens that we use all the time and i didn't even think of taking it off. then i had a polarizer, and for last a red filter. we used ilford SFX film. it is pretty cool stuff. umm not sure what you want for my processes... we use d76 and rapid fixer and that stuff. and then for them being flat is due to my losy printer... i edited a wee bit to give them a normal black color or as close as i could... but i don't have photoshop so i didn't do much else. 
willis


----------



## terri (Oct 19, 2005)

wclement7 said:
			
		

> yeah i had 3 filters... we have a UV protector lens that we use all the time and i didn't even think of taking it off. then i had a polarizer, and for last a red filter. we used ilford SFX film. it is pretty cool stuff. umm not sure what you want for my processes... we use d76 and rapid fixer and that stuff. and then for them being flat is due to my losy printer... i edited a wee bit to give them a normal black color or as close as i could... but i don't have photoshop so i didn't do much else.
> willis


 Nah, it's all good - I hate over-PS'd images.  For a sharper rendition, you might leave off that polarizer and just meter and shoot through the lens with that red one. Works great! I can't see the need for the polarizer, to me it would only slow the film down that much more. 

Ilford SFX is a great film. Sounds like you processed it just fine. Hope you keep shooting and share more of your images with us!


----------



## BernieSC (Dec 11, 2005)

Very nice.  You should shoot some with people.  I love that film it would be great for shooting vintage photos.


----------

